# Unbefischter Schleienbestand zugelaufen



## Nuklearangler (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich wende mich mal an die Schleienexperten.

Also: Bedingt durch einen Umzug kam ich im Zuge eines Immobilienerwerbs an einen See. Naja, streng genommen gehört mir nur ein Teil des ca 12 ha grossen Sees, habe aber das Fischereirecht für den gesamten See. Der wurde auch mal von Biologen untersucht, und bei ihren Probebefischungen stellten sie fest, dass in dem See Hechte, Barsche, Kaulbarsche, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen vorkommen. Das nahm ich dann erstmal so zur Kenntnis.
Der Vorbesitzer erlaubte einem Nachbarn, darin zu angeln, aber er angelte ausschliesslich auf Hecht.

Zum Spass und mal um zu sehen, was für Mengen von welchen Fischen an welchen Stellen so vorkommen, legte ich drei Reusen am See aus. Und schon sofort am nächsten Tag wusste ich, dass die Biologen in jedem Fall zwei Fischarten übersehen hatten: Aale und Schleien. Es stellte sich heraus, dass eine über Nacht in oder an einem der wenigen Seerosenfeldern ausgelegte Reuse mit fast 100% iger Sicherheit mindestens eine Schleie zu Tage förderte. Keine Sorge, alle Fische wurden zurückgesetzt. Die grössten Schleien, die ich zu sehen bekam, waren gut über 50 cm lang. Es ist wahrscheinlich, dass der Schleienbestand seit Jahrzehnten völlig unbefischt ist.

Nun dachte ich, es sei ein Leichtes, dann mal ein paar Schleien mit der Angel zu fangen, aber dem war nicht so. Mit Wurmködern waren grundsätzlich andere Weissfische, Barsche oder hin und wieder auch mal ein Aal schneller. Mit anderen Ködern wie Mais war ich erfolglos. Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass ich es aus Zeitmangel nicht allzuoft versucht habe.

Ich muss jetzt dazu sagen, dass ich in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten bedingt durch meinen zeitweiligen Wohnort und das völlige Fehlen von Cypriniden an diesem ausschliesslich nur noch Salmoniden und Meeresfische beangelt habe. Meine Kenntnisse über das Friedfischangeln liegen ungefähr auf dem Stand von 1985.

Jetzt also, liebe Schleienexperten, haut mal bitte was raus. Im Frühjahr will ich es wieder ernsthaft versuchen und brauche Inspiration und Ideen, wie ich es am besten anstellen kann.


----------



## rippi (10. Februar 2019)

Alles klar ich komme gerne vorbei und angele dort.


----------



## Nuklearangler (10. Februar 2019)

Mückenspray nicht vergessen.


----------



## Matrix85 (10. Februar 2019)

Dir würde ich da auf jeden Fall ein guiding empfehlen.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Dir würde ich da auf jeden Fall ein guiding empfehlen.



Ja, das hätte auch eine gewisse Komik. 

Erstmal lass ich mir einen erzählen.


----------



## rippi (11. Februar 2019)

Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Mückenspray nicht vergessen.


Bin geimpft also kein Problem. 

Bitte geb mir noch die Koordinaten.


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. Februar 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Alles klar ich komme gerne vorbei und angele dort.


dem schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos an,...


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Aber erstmal müssen das Eis wegtauen und einige Wochen ins Land ziehen, welches übrigens Schweden heisst.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Bin geimpft also kein Problem.



Man kann sich gegen Mücken impfen lassen?


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2019)

Lokalisiert hast du die Schleien ja mit den Reusen schon. Die meisten Gewässer haben Schleien, auch wenn gesagt wird, 'hier ist keine drin', weil oft an ihnen vorbei geangelt wird.
Das ist bei Karpfen anders und gerade weil in deinem See keine Karpfen vorkommen, könntest du ein absolutes Top-Schleiengewässer vor der Tür haben.
Ich sehe auch viel Schilf, du schreibst von Seerosen,...; mein Neid ist dir gewiss.

Wenn dich die Wessfische sogar bei Würmern piesacken, lass diese Methoden ganz sein und fisch mit mittleren Boilies/Pellets.
Diese hier in 14mm sind granatenhafte Schleienköder:
https://www.common-baits.com/PELLET...Kg-Heilbutt-8-14-oder-20mm-Coppens::2410.html
Such dir bei beginnendem Frühling (Wassertemperatur 8-10Grad aufwärts) einen guten Platz; Seerosen sind immer super, Schilf, welches etwas weiter reinreicht ebenso, Kanten von Sandbänken od. Flachzonen, alles wo Kraut ist,... und fütter da etwas an, alle 2-3 Tage über 1-2 Wochen. 
Mit 'nem Methodfeeder samt Selbsthakeffekt kannst du auch vom Boot gut angeln.
Man kann auf Schleien übrigens gar nicht 'zu ufernah' fischen, somit brauchst du dein Boot nicht, wenn du einen interessanten Platz auch direkt vor dir hast.
Ich fange Schleien auch direkt am Rand in 20cm Tiefe.

Soll es doch die klassische & aktivere Posenvariante sein, mach einen guten Teig, den du am 4 bis 6er Eisen (Teighaken) anbietest, problemlos so groß wie ein 20er Boilie, dann nerven die Weissfische auch nicht so. Mein allerliebster & erfolgreichster Schleienköder ist Forelliteig;
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angeln/angelpraxis/friedfischangeln/51-angelteig-aus-forelli.html


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Mit 'nem Methodfeeder samt Selbsthakeffekt kannst du auch vom Boot gut angeln.


Da muss ich erstmal nachgoogeln, das sind so genau die Methoden, die ich gar nicht kenne.




> Man kann auf Schleien übrigens gar nicht 'zu ufernah' fischen, somit brauchst du dein Boot nicht, wenn du einen interessanten Platz auch direkt vor dir hast.
> Ich fange Schleien auch direkt am Rand in 20cm Tiefe.



Auch das haben die Reusenfänge bestätigt. Die Reusen haben an beiden Enden je einen Fangsack, ich habe sie rechtwinklig zum Ufer ausgelegt. So gut wie alle Schleien waren im Sack am Ufer, wo es mitunter nicht mal tief genug war, dass die Reuse komplett unter Wasser ist.

Ansonsten schon mal ein paar super Tipps, danke. Sandbänke gibt es keine im See. Die einzigen sandigen Stellen sien die Übergänge zwischen den Uferfelsen und dem Sediment am Seegrund. In diesem Sand leben sehr, sehr viele Teichmuscheln. Ist deren Fleisch eigentlich als Köder interessant? Der Grund des Sees ist ansonsten mit schlammigen Sedimenten überzogen. Ausgedehnte Krautbereiche gibt es nicht, das Wasser ist recht trüb.

Das Schilf geht nur an wenigen Stellen weiter ins Wasser, diese Stellen sind nur vom Boot aus erreichbar. Es gibt aber auch mengenweise Stellen, die sich vom Ufer aus beangeln lassen. Etliche Stellen sind so beschaffen, dass man als Angler dabei auf nachtem Fels steht. Das ist natürlich praktisch, wenn man an Schallwellenübertragung vom Ufer auf das Wasser beim ufernahen Fischen denkt.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Wenn sie sich in diesen Größen im Kraut herumdrücken, was völlig natürlich ist, kommst du mit den üblichen, doch recht feinen Posenmontagen nicht groß raus. Ich rate daher zu verkleinerten Karpfenmonstagen. Einfach alles eine Nummer kleiner. Anfüttern solltest du sie mit Pellets und höchstens 16 mm Boilies in hellen Farben. Ananas ist eine recht sicher Aromaversion. Wenn es eh dein See ist, wird dir auch keiner dreinreden, wenn du kleine(!) Flächen, oder Straßen freiharken wirst. Schleinen sind zwar schnell vergrämt, aber mindestens so neugierig und damit gut fangbar.

Warum nicht mit Pöschen und Würmchen? Weil das einfach für eine 50er Schleie und 10 Pfund Kraut zu dürftig ist. Wäre schade, solche Fische per Abriss zu verlieren!

Ich glaube zu wissen, wovon ich rede...


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Krautfelder gibt es in dem See ja nicht. Seerosenfelder, die auch nur mässig dicht sind, und stellenweise ufernah ein bisschen Wasserpflanzen.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Halt dort, wo sie dir in die Reusen marschiert sind. Der Vorteil bei "meiner Methode" - du ziehst ohne Bröserlfutter auch nur sehr wenig Kleinfisch auf den Platz.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Die Pellets wirken schon vertrauenerweckend. Werd ich sehr wahrscheinlich testen.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

14er HB Pellet, dazu einen ganzen, oder halben grell weissen Pup Up, das ganze mit einem feinen 15 lbs. Geflechtvorfach, ca. 25 cm lang, mit einem 10er Haken, ein 50 gr. Blei und eine 10 lbs. Schnur. Dafür musst du dir auch keine Specimenrute zulegen. Das geht auch problemlos mit einer nicht zu harten Spinnrute.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Februar 2019)

Wobei eine specimenrute durchaus viel schönes hat


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Mit Ruten und Rollen bin ich recht gut ausgestattet, da ist brauchbares dabei.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei eine specimenrute durchaus viel schönes hat


Ja latürnich! Aber ich weiß ja nicht, wie sehr er ausgestattet ist und wie intensiv er einsteigen möchte. Ein Ückel-Bruder wird da sicher ganz anders zuschlagen - so rein gerätemäßig.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass Methodfeedern eine Selbsthakmethode ist und es dabei beim ufernahen Fischen nicht gerade auf feinste Bisserkennung oder Wurfweite ankommt, hängt es eigentlich nur von den Drilleigenschaften ab, ob die Rute geeignet ist. Abgesehen von meinen Spinnruten sind meine Ruten nach heutigen Massstäben eher aus dem Museum, ich habe mich in den 90er Jahren mit Ruten von Sportex eingedeckt, und die hat man ja nun mal ein Leben lang. Ich hätte da mehrere 1,5 lbs Ruten, die für das Posenangeln auf Karpfen gedacht waren, von mir aber überwiegend zum Zanderangeln mit Köderfisch eingesetzt wurden (ich war auch früher nicht so der Friedfischexperte). So ganz falsch kann ich damit glaube ich nicht liegen.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Und genau diese 1.5 lbs. Ruten sind goldrichtig!


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Sind die Kev Float? Perfekte Schleienruten!


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Nein, Carp 12 und Carp 13 heissen die Ruten. Dreiteilige Ruten mit sehr parabolischer Aktion.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Auch nicht schlechter!


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Und damit das Ganze auch ja nicht zu modern wird, sind daran Cardinal 54 Rollen angeschraubt. 

Das ist der Nachteil, wenn man sich einmal was richtig Hochwertiges gekauft hat. Man hängt dann für den Rest seines Lebens damit rum.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Du bist optimal ausgerüstet!


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Februar 2019)

Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Und damit das Ganze auch ja nicht zu modern wird, sind daran Cardinal 54 Rollen angeschraubt.
> 
> Das ist der Nachteil, wenn man sich einmal was richtig Hochwertiges gekauft hat. Man hängt dann für den Rest seines Lebens damit rum.


Ich übernehme sie gerne um Platz für neues Tackle zu machen. Sage wir nen fuffi je Combo?


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich übernehme sie gerne um Platz für neues Tackle zu machen. Sage wir nen fuffi je Combo?



Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviel Platz ich für Tackle habe...


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Das ist der See übrigens von oben betrachtet:


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Und jetzt habe ich mir mal den Spass erlaubt, Bereiche mit Seerosen oder Schilf zu markieren. Rot sind Seerosen, Gelb ins Wasser wachsendes Schilf. Ansonsten ist das Seeufer entweder wald oder Felsen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Februar 2019)

Und links im Bild, ist dies deine Hütte?

Oh "Mann", Du machst uns ganz schön die Nase lang.
STAUN, STAUN, STAUN - NEID,NEID,NEID !!!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Ja, das ist mein Domizil. Unverbaubare Alleinlage am eigenen See sozusagen. Ok, 2/3 des Sees gehören den benachbarten Grundeigentümern, aber es ist gesetzlich vollkommen unmöglich, dass jemals ein anderes Haus am See gebaut werden kann. Damit sind wir dort quasi alleine. Der See liegt etwas versteckt, von der Strasse aus kann man zwar das Haus sehen, aber nicht den See. Selbst Einheimische wissen oft gar nicht, dass da noch ein See hinter dem Haus liegt.
Und wenige hundert Meter weiter fängt dann auch schon die Ostsee mit einem fischreichen Schärengarten mit grossen Hechten und Barschen an. 
Das Anwesen ist lange Zeit nicht bewohnt gewesen, und noch länger ist es her, dass jemand etwas daran gemacht hat. Also auch viel Arbeit. Aber beklagen will ich mich nicht.


----------



## phirania (11. Februar 2019)

Da würden sich bestimmt einige einfinden und Mitarbeit leisten,im Gegenzug auch dort mal angeln zu dürfen....


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Da würden sich bestimmt einige einfinden und Mitarbeit leisten,im Gegenzug auch dort mal angeln zu dürfen....


Mit solche Ideen rennt man bei mir offene Türen ein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2019)

Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Aber erstmal müssen das Eis wegtauen und einige Wochen ins Land ziehen, welches übrigens Schweden heisst.


Aha, das wird die Anreisewilligen schon mal reduzieren! 

Ging mir mal beim Schleppen auf einem (meinem quasi auch anteiligen ) schwedischen See so, dass ich meinen Schleppköder aus einem abgesunkenen Netz befreien musste, und darin hing eine Schleie.
Was ich bisher eher für ein Märchen gehalten hatte, weil niemand sowas über Jahre fing.
Dann kam mal ein Nachbarsbesucher und vollstens motivierter Nachtangler mit einem dicken Aal an, der wunderte mich noch mehr.
Ist also wohl gar nicht so selten sowas ...

Die Schleien in den typischen schwedischen Seestrukturen leiden sehr unter dem Hecht, sind quasi ein Lieblingsfutter.
Das sollte man in Betracht ziehen, die schwimmen nicht einfach mal eben im Freiwasser herum.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2019)

@ TE:

Ich gratuliere herzlich: Ein unbehelligter, echter Hecht-Schleien-See ohne Karpfen-Umwühl - geiler geht's ja schon fast nicht mehr


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Schleien sind in den südschwedischen Gewässern weit verbreitet, das ist nichts Ungewöhnliches. Und Friedfische fliegen in Skandinavien sozusagen unter dem Radarschirm, weil sich die meisten nur für Raubfische interessieren. Schleien werden in Schweden nur von wenigen Spezialisten beangelt. Sie sind aber gar nicht selten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2019)

Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Das ist der Nachteil, wenn man sich einmal was richtig Hochwertiges gekauft hat. Man hängt dann für den Rest seines Lebens damit rum.


Das ist auch ein Ansatz, der für die Vorplanung wichtig ist.

Ich habe insofern ganz bewußt auch Verschleißmaterial an Rollen und Ruten, z.B. für fiese Einsätze bei Klettertouren im Stein oder so, oder mit Anfängern auf dem Boot, wo die Versenkgefahr hoch ist.

Aber ich lege einen drauf: Bei so richtig hochwertig kommt man eigentlich nicht auf den Gedanken, sich davon je trennen zu wollen. 

Zumal aktuell bei allen Tacklern die Einsparwelle mit starken Gewinnsteigerungsabsichten läuft, selbst das oben wird damit immer schlechter.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Februar 2019)

Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Mit solche Ideen rennt man bei mir offene Türen ein.


Ükeltreff 2020 in Schweden?  keine Sorge, wir werden deiner Schleienplage Herr


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2019)

Und wenn das Seelein in Norrbotten ist?


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2019)

Schleien (& auch andere Arten) wandern übrigens weit mehr als man denkt,
vielleicht helfen dir diese Verhaltensstudie-Videos auch bei der Platzwahl an deinem See.
https://www.ifishman.de/index.php?id=199&L=-1

_(nach den Fotos möchte man dich ja eigentlich vor Neid töten,_
_anstatt auch noch mit Tipps zu helfen)_


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Februar 2019)

Dann müssen wir wohl gemeinschaftlich den langen Weg auf uns nehmen ^^


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. Februar 2019)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ TE:
> 
> Ich gratuliere herzlich: Ein unbehelligter, echter Hecht-Schleien-See ohne Karpfen-Umwühl - geiler geht's ja schon fast nicht mehr


Dafür sind aber leider Brassen drin. Aus dem Grund wäre ich mit langen Futteraktionen eher vorsichtig. Und ich bin so ein Anständiger, dass ich trotz erheblichem Neid noch Tipps gebe.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und wenn das Seelein in Norrbotten ist?


Mei... dann fahr ma halt a Stünderl mehra.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und wenn das Seelein in Norrbotten ist?


Dann gäbe es auch keine Schleien darin... in Nordskandinavien kommt sie nicht mehr vor.

Der See ist in Südschweden zwischen Västervik und Oskarshamn direkt an der Ostseeküste.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2019)

Das ist nördlich der Touri-Invasoren-bedingten nicht-mehr-so-teuer Grenze.

Das Gebiet in SE auf der Höhe kenne ich gut.  
Högsby Län in Smaland. (wo sind die Kringels?)

Ich wäre schon mal fast auf so einem ganz Einzelhof mit viel Land und See kleben geblieben. Da will kaum noch jemand von den Schweden aufs abgelegene Land.
Das Bild vonner Scheune/Stall/Schuppen kommt mir so bekannt vor (Einheitslook) und riecht nach viel Arbeit.

Aber das ist besser nicht passiert, wäre denn eine echte Aktion Augias geworden.


Småland, jetzt hab ichs


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Februar 2019)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Dafür sind aber leider Brassen drin. Aus dem Grund wäre ich mit langen Futteraktionen eher vorsichtig. Und ich bin so ein Anständiger, dass ich trotz erheblichem Neid noch Tipps gebe.


Ist an Brassen was schlechtes?


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Also mich stören die nicht.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Schleien (& auch andere Arten) wandern übrigens weit mehr als man denkt,
> vielleicht helfen dir diese Verhaltensstudie-Videos auch bei der Platzwahl an deinem See.
> https://www.ifishman.de/index.php?id=199&L=-1
> 
> ...



Ich kenne diese Videos auch, das von den Schleien bestätigt allerdings, was ich auch dachte. Überwiegend halten sie sich immer in den gleichen Ecken mit Flachwasserbereichen auf. 

Gibt aber auch noch etwas mehr hier als nur Schleien:


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2019)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Dafür sind aber leider Brassen drin. Aus dem Grund wäre ich mit langen Futteraktionen eher vorsichtig.


Brassen & Schleien gehen sich (wenn ihnen möglich!) eigentlich ganz gut aus dem Weg,
die Schleimer findet man eher im Freiwasserbereich,
die Grünen im Grünen.
Aber du hast Recht, bei der (Futter-)Platzwahl würd ich dann eher von Kanten, Plateaus absehen und wirklich am, gar im Gemüse fischen ...sofern man die Klodeckel denn ausschließen will (ich fange sie gern!).

Entscheident ist, dass keine Karpfen da sind;
das ist eines der wichtigsten Kriterien für einen Top-Schleientümpel.

Lange Futteraktionen braucht man beim Schleienangeln sowieso nicht, 
man will sie ja nicht -wie Karpfen- an einen Spot ziehen, 
sondern an ihrem selbstgewählten Spot an den Köder gewöhnen, 
damit sie dann, wenn die Sache einen Haken hat, 
ohne langes Vorspiel zur Sache gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2019)

Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch noch etwas mehr hier als nur Schleien:


Die Schleien sind da einfach nur drin!


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Gebiet in SE auf der Höhe kenne ich gut.
> Högsby Län in Smaland. (wo sind die Kringels?)
> 
> Ich wäre schon mal fast auf so einem ganz Einzelhof mit viel Land und See kleben geblieben. Da will kaum noch jemand von den Schweden aufs abgelegene Land.
> ...



Kalmar Län, Högsby ist die Kommune, also die Gemeinde. Wir sind in Oskarshamns kommun, das ist die Nachbarkommune.
17 ha Wald und Wiesen mitsamt Jagdrecht sind in diesem Fall auch noch dabei.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2019)

Es heisst ja "vom Typ Hecht-Schleiensee". Klarsichtig, krautreich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2019)

Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Kalmar Län, Högsby ist die Kommune, also die Gemeinde. Wir sind in Oskarshamns kommun, das ist die Nachbarkommune.
> 17 ha Wald und Wiesen mitsamt Jagdrecht sind in diesem Fall auch noch dabei.


Danke mit der Nachbesserung, stimmt, so war die Schachtelung. Was schon wieder zulange nicht mehr dort.
Sep.2019 ist aber voll vorgemerkt.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Es heisst ja "vom Typ Hecht-Schleiensee". Klarsichtig, krautreich...


So ist er aber gar nicht. Er ist bräunlich trübe und eher ohne Bewuchs in grossen Teilen des Sees. Von den Hechten auf den Bildern wurde nur einer im See gefangen, die anderen im Schärengarten der Ostsee. Man sieht auch die Unterschiedliche Färbung, bedingt durch die völlig verschiedene Färbung des Wassers.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2019)

Die Braunfärbung wohl vornehmlich durch Bruchholz und Blätter ist leider weit verbreitet.
Bei den Hechten kommt noch die Vorwürzung mit Myriophyllum stark durch, stärker als bei den verfutterten (von mir und Esox) Cypriniden direkt.

Das hatte ich im heißen Sommer 2018 aber auch ungewohnterweise im Vorfluter einer Trinkwassertalsperre DE.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Braunfärbung wohl vornehmlich durch Bruchholz und Blätter ist leider weit verbreitet.
> Bei den Hechten kommt noch die Vorwürzung mit Myriophyllum stark durch, stärker als bei den verfutterten (von mir und Esox) Cypriniden direkt.



Das ist korrekt. Man schmeckt aber nichts davon bei den Barschen und Hechten im See. Andere Fischarten habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2019)

Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Er ist bräunlich trübe und eher ohne Bewuchs in grossen Teilen des Sees.


So sind die Seen doch sehr oft in Südschweden.


----------

